# My boy is gone. RIP Rascal



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh jeez, I'm so sorry, RIP Rascal


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Such sad news. I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fimargue (Jun 19, 2015)

Horrible, horrible news :sad: I am truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am so sorry.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm really sorry to hear this and I'm sorry he got so sick.


----------



## Chaz80 (Sep 29, 2015)

So sorry to hear that,but through all the tears and sadness we take heart that all our lost horsey best friends are all playing together over the rainbow bridge.
Hope it gets easier for you soon.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Aw, I am so sorry!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am really sorry to hear this. RIP Rascal. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, I'm so very sorry for your loss.  Ugh, colic isn't fair. <3 RIP Rascal.


----------



## HeroAndGunner (Jul 25, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss  Stay strong <3


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry. You both fought a good fight & I know how hard it is give the last gift. He is at peace & I hope you will be too....when it's time.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Hugs....giant hugs.
:runninghorse2:....
_


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

So sorry to hear this sad news. You did everything you could to help him. It hurts, but someday you'll remember all the happiness he brought to your life. Cherish those memories.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. RIP Rascal, and peace and healing for you too.


----------

